# Mountain Biking in Slovenia and the Pyrenees Mountains, Spain



## 2Marvel (Aug 3, 2007)

I’m planning a trip in August to Spain and Slovenia and am hoping to do some mountain biking in both places. I’m just starting my search so …

Has anyone done any mountain biking in Slovenia or the Pyrenees Mountains in Spain, and if so, can direct me to any trail maps or books, a bike shops, rental info or know of any people to show a girl around?

Preferably none of those costly multi-day tours, but something more local?

I know Singletrack (Nov 08, Issue 45) just did a write-up about mountain biking in Slovenia so I’m stoked to possibly ride while visiting family.

Any info would be great! Thanks


----------



## MaxAug (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi 2Marvel,
here you can find 2 gps tracks in Solvenia, I hope you will find them useful:

http://www.turbolince.com/en/downlo..._trail/trieste_kozina_slavnik_-_slovenia.html

http://www.turbolince.com/en/download_gps_mountain_bike_italy_trail/monte_naonos_slovenia.html

Cheers!


----------



## 2Marvel (Aug 3, 2007)

That's a cool website! Thanks for the links.


----------



## fcojavier (Nov 7, 2006)

Gps tracks in Pyrennees Mountains (Pirineos) and more:
http://www.bicirutas.net/en/rutas/b...7&lng=1&dist=0&option=com_search&Itemid=&n1=1


----------



## clemson (Jan 30, 2004)

*Slovenia*

german mtb forum, thread about the soca vallley
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=322432

side about the soca valley also a guide book
http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/

http://www.sloveniaholidays.com/eng/

http://www.mtbslovenia.net/an/index.htm

going to solvenia in july....for the thrid time..great country, great nature and landscape, perfect food and wine


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

2marvel, I have a bike shop in Tolmin (upper Soca valley, W Slovenia) and I'm sure I can direct you to some decent trails in our neck of the woods  Besides we go riding every weekend weather permitting and you can join us anytime.If you don't mind a relaxed pace going up  
You can check out the pics in my gallery to get a feel of what the trails are like here: CLICK!.The first page contains stuff from years ago, so just skip to pages 2 & 3.

Marko


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

problematiks said:


> 2marvel, I have a bike shop in Tolmin (upper Soca valley, W Slovenia) and I'm sure I can direct you to some decent trails in our neck of the woods  Besides we go riding every weekend weather permitting and you can join us anytime.If you don't mind a relaxed pace going up
> You can check out the pics in my gallery to get a feel of what the trails are like here: CLICK!.The first page contains stuff from years ago, so just skip to pages 2 & 3.
> 
> Marko


I will stay near Tolmin/Kobarid for a week or so in July, hope to ride some technical and challenging trails ( I bought the Soca Valley MTB Guide ).

If possible I will join you for a ride (slow up and fast down!).. 
Is there a good and recommendable camping ground near Tolmin ?


----------



## clemson (Jan 30, 2004)

seems like i will also be in the soca valley in the last two weeks of july.....


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

cxfahrer said:


> I will stay near Tolmin/Kobarid for a week or so in July, hope to ride some technical and challenging trails ( I bought the Soca Valley MTB Guide ).
> 
> If possible I will join you for a ride (slow up and fast down!)..
> Is there a good and recommendable camping ground near Tolmin ?


Technical & challenging trails?I'm sure we can find something for you :thumbsup: 
As for the campsite, the closest one to Tolmin is Kamp Vili.I've heard good things about it.It's not very big though so it's probably a good idea to check for availability before you come.
Otherwise there are a few campsites near Kobarid also: CLICK!

Marko


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks a bunch!

Hope to see you all on trail in July 24th or some days later. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2Marvel (Aug 3, 2007)

Marko, I'm definitely going to try and take you up on your offer. I am not taking a bike with me so do you rent or demo bikes?

I'm very happy with a relaxed pace since I'm a slow climber.



problematiks said:


> 2marvel, I have a bike shop in Tolmin (upper Soca valley, W Slovenia) and I'm sure I can direct you to some decent trails in our neck of the woods  Besides we go riding every weekend weather permitting and you can join us anytime.If you don't mind a relaxed pace going up
> You can check out the pics in my gallery to get a feel of what the trails are like here: CLICK!.The first page contains stuff from years ago, so just skip to pages 2 & 3.
> 
> Marko


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

I only have basic mountain bikes for rental that I wouldn't really recommend for serious mountain biking.I could maybe arrange a test bike for you, but I'd need to know your time of arrival at least a week in advance and your height to be 100%.
There is a bike rental place in Bovec though (20 miles from Tolmin) and I'm pretty sure they have good trail/all mountain bikes available.

Marko


----------

